# Kitten help needed



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I havnt had kittens in ages 

Got these three free. They all have eye drainage. Makes their eyelids stick shut 

Should I be concerned? Google isn't much help. Most things say it's ok but of course they also say it can cause blindness etc. 

So I want to be sure I treat properly if necessary. I have eye stuff after my goats got pink eye. Should I use that? It's called Terramycin


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Definitely clean off their eyes with a warm, damp cloth. Good food, and yes, gently applied teramycin a couple times a day should help. If it does not clear up by Monday, a vet check is in order!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

A friend found kittens in his excavator engine compartment last summer. They were only A couple weeks old. Their eyes were really goopy. I just treated with Neosporin. They cleared up within a couple days


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I will use the Terramycin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if they don't stay clear..could be a form of upper resp. infection...antibiotics maybe needed if so..but all above advice works great for goopy eyes..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Terramycin is a good choice. It is the start of upper respiratory, if their immune system can fight it off then they will be fine with just the eye treatments but if they start sneezing and having nasal discharge, they need oral antibiotics as well


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the Terramycin is all I'm going to do I don't have money to spend on free kittens


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

We had a litter born in our garage. One of the kittens had that problem. We thought maybe he had been born with only one eye or something. It stayed goopy long after the other kittens' eyes were open. We just kept cleaning it. Then one day, it started to open and we could see an eye in there! It did open fully eventually, getting goopy again once in a while. He started breathing weird though, like he'd developed asthma, weezing a lot. Finally took him to a vet, who put him on some serious antibiotics. Tetracyclin maybe? The vet wasn't certain if it was an upper respiratory infection or feline hiv. None of the other cats ever got sick though, and the antibiotic worked. He's been fine since then.

In short, I second (third) that it could be the beginnings of a respiratory infection. Cat sinuses are really complex and you don't want to wait too long if they get infected. But it might be that a topical antibiotic like Terramycin could do the trick and keep it from getting worse. Good luck!

Edit: What HappyCaliGoats said exactly! lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If they are tame, steeped black tea bags applied quite warm to the eyes for as long as possible (10 mins or so) as a compress can really help a lot in combination with the terramycin or original clear neosporin.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im very hopeful that I'm on the right track. This morning only one of the three had one eye with a tiny bit of goop. Everyone else is clear! Treated again this morning. Will do again this evening. Yesterday when I got them the people said they had to clean their eyes every morning and the kittens looked pretty sad. But this morning they are nicely alert and eating. Just need to set up their liter box an a play area. Won't let them in the barn till clear. 

Yes very tame kittens. My friend is taking one after she returns from her trip. 

No weezing or coughing or sneezing so far. Kittens are 8 weeks today. 

Te lady said they were eating solid food but I'm giving goats milk and wet food mixed with dry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Got them kitten food. They just want to lay in their liter box. 

No eye goop but they still seem irritated. They blink a lot and one did a tiny sneeze. Really hoping I caught it quickly. I hate when people aren't responsible pet owners. I will be getting these spayed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Continue the eye meds until their eyes aren't bright pink on the inside eyelids (where you would check the famancha color on a goat) kittens eye lids are not supposed to be dark pink like a goat, they are more pale pink when they done have any irritation such as a slight infection.

I'm sure you caught it on time, a little sneeze here and there is ok. Their little immune systems should kick in and heal everything now that the major eye problem is being taken care of and they don't have to work as hard.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with above. We have dealt with this a lot and the secret it to keep up the treatment a few days after they look well. Otherwise it has a high rate of recurrence.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I figured. I already dealt with pink eye in goats so it's basically the same thing. Which is why they aren't living with the goats yet. 

Used the Terramycin on the goats for three days after it cleared up and finally got rid of the pink eye. So yup I got it. But thanks for the reminder an the tip on the eyes. I thought they didn't look right being extra pink/red. Good to know I'm on the right tract. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

luvmyherd said:


> I agree with above. We have dealt with this a lot and the secret it to keep up the treatment a few days after they look well. Otherwise it has a high rate of recurrence.


Was just about to say that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

If you used the Terramycin on goats with pink eye it can be transferred to the kittens.. I would recommend cleaning the tip with alcohol then letting it dry


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a new tube and the kittens already have the pink eye silly, its not like my does would have given them anything they didnt already have. Anyway thats not a debate Im getting into. 

Today they had no drainage or goop etc. So today is day one of the three I will do post treatment. 

next up - fleas. But I got that plan already. No worries. Not letting them in the house, the barn or my son touching them till they are 100% healthy.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dawn dish liquid works great for fleas on kittens


----------

